
The Viral Spread of a Coronavirus Origin Theory - monort
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/inside-the-the-viral-spread-of-a-coronavirus-origin-theory
======
jbdigriz
These articles with no supporting evidence of any kind claiming to "debunk"
anything is just attention grabbing drivel for the intellectually disinclined.
Why the barrage posting to HN? Politics has no place here, especially the
sleazy kind. Flagged

------
lsllc
FWIW: [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/12/asia/china-coronavirus-
re...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/12/asia/china-coronavirus-research-
restrictions-intl-hnk/index.html)

